# Where'd you get your handle?



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Big *M*A*S*H* fan here, all my internet handles are Klingerish. Even tho I dont game much anymore: WoW character, Starcraft screen names, etc... I name Diablo characters after girls I work with tho lol


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm not creative so I just use my last name as a screen name for every forum I'm on. Doesn't hurt that there aren't many Finn's in North America. My ex came up with my e-mail address... matti matrix. Yup. :laugh: Long story...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It's where I grew up. This image is gonna fuck up the formatting of the page, but deal with it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Holy ungodly huge picture.

How do you think I got my name I work for Burton and Avenge the people that hate on our attempts to assimilate everything in snowboarding.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

A panorama really?! haha nice pic though.

Tomtom is just the nickname all my friends call me by.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

It's my username for everything and if you're wondering why, just look closely at the wall the next time you watch The Fresh Prince of Bel-air.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah...

I didn't realize that pic was gonna be THAT big. I'm on my phone now, so I can't resize it, but if a mod has a few minutes, feel free.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Holy ungodly huge picture.
> 
> How do you think I got my name I work for Burton and Avenge the people that hate on our attempts to assimilate everything in snowboarding.


Yeah WTF!!! Link to a thumbnail for fucks sakes!

Okay Burton Avenger: Bring back the T6 or T7 so I have something to buy... Or at least find me one left over somewhere!!!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Holy ungodly huge picture.
> 
> How do you think I got my name I work for Burton and Avenge the people that hate on our attempts to assimilate everything in snowboarding.


Do you wear blue star-spangled tights and carry a shield?

(Not sure if I'd pay money to see that or to _not_ see it  )


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

poutanen said:


> Yeah WTF!!! Link to a thumbnail for fucks sakes!
> 
> Okay Burton Avenger: Bring back the T6 or T7 so I have something to buy... Or at least find me one left over somewhere!!!


Where's the hate for me to avenge that's a customer service request and BurtonCustomerServiceRep101938 is not online.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Where's the hate for me to avenge that's a customer service request and BurtonCustomerServiceRep101938 is not online.


You'll get no hate from me, I had a T6 start to delaminate and Burton sent me a brand new T7. This one was damaged during a move and then driven over by some asshat in an SUV, and it STILL rips hard!

I'm just worried that the topsheet crack is going to get worse over time. FIND ME A T7!!! LOL

edit: Whew glad it pushed it onto page 2 at least the thread looks normal again


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

all my friends call me cro or crowbar and i rep the town of SMiThville


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

i really like the band In Flames


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Grafta is my dj/music production handle from way back when... in british its kinda like 'works hard' or something, and also grafting like in biology grafting two plants bits together I guess, like mixing records... yeah i probably over thought it at the time but it stuck and here we are so yeah. grafta it is


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

MuffinStuffer seemed to obnoxious.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Read my user name backwards.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

poutanen said:


> I'm not creative so I just use my last name as a screen name for every forum I'm on. Doesn't hurt that there aren't many Finn's in North America. My ex came up with my e-mail address... matti matrix. Yup. :laugh: Long story...


LOL! Funny enough I have a Toyota Matrix that my GF nicknamed Matti...

I have used Casual as a nick for years in video games etc... just like it, I'm pretty casual and I stole it from a hip-hop group from the 90's. Its a hard one to get most of the time, its always gone.

And screw you and your panorama! lol.


----------



## mrmidWest (Sep 26, 2011)

I am from the midwest, specifically Wisconsin, hence the capital W


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I've used Hobomaster as a gaming/forum tag since I was about 13, I think it spawned from some dumb 6th grade conversation :laugh:. Yea.... I figured I would just stick with it.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Casual said:


> LOL! Funny enough I have a Toyota Matrix that my GF nicknamed Matti...


That's funny! Yeah Matti is my middle name and I think we were watching the matrix when it first came out and trying to come up with an e-mail address. The thought of changing it now is weird!


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Sassicaia is my favorite wine. Here is a recent kill










Its also the wine I used to get my GF drunk enough try her first girl on girl kiss


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Sassicaia said:


> Its also the wine I used to get my GF drunk enough try her first girl on girl kiss


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I have lucid dreams where I am ripping up the most incredible fluffy powder.

I also hit insanely big airs of natural hits with crazy tricks. I can even feel the wind on my face everything super real.

Yeah, I like those.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Sassicaia said:


> Its also the wine I used to get my GF drunk enough try her first girl on girl kiss


I second linvillegorge... We have a winner here!!! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


>


That is one creepy gif!! I love it!!!!





Just look @ me....

I think I can do anything.
Here is a minute & a half of my life in the retard lane. I talk to myself, trees & call other people retards. I have fun!!!!!!
Untitled on Vimeo


I stood up on the chairlift, did my bindings up & rode off. 5 pages of people calling me a retard. SnowboardingForum.Com

& I even joined a physics forum, just to see if I could prove that what I did actually caused less effect than if you exited normal. 
Which if you made a model, I'm sure it would.

But they all think I'm retarded too. I just updated that thread too, if you wanna check it out.
I just super politely, compared some old physicist to a 5 year old. I think I did a pretty good job.
Can someone help me explain this? Please.



I have an adult Jolly jumper in my backyard.. Beat that.

TT


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> It's where I grew up. This image is gonna fuck up the formatting of the page, but deal with it.


I panned right to see the whole pic and felt like I just threw a 3. Where's my Dramamine?

I like to cut people.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm not very original either, my first name, middle and last initials. Kinda boring :dunno:


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm from the NW, and I board. The 28 came because at the time I was 28 and some one else beat me to NWBoarder, although, I never see any posts by anyone with that SN......maybe a MOD can help me drop the 28? Either way though, I am a NW Boarder to the core. Snow, skate, and skim (cause I can't surf....yet).


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

poutanen said:


> I'm not creative so I just use my last name as a screen name for every forum I'm on. Doesn't hurt that there aren't many Finn's in North America. My ex came up with my e-mail address... matti matrix. Yup. :laugh: Long story...


Not many Finns in North America?! You obviously never been to Oregon


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Pretty boring but mine comes from a website called Deviant Art where I display my photography :dunno:


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

My names in there somewhere.


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

509 is my area code and who dosn't like pow.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Qball said:


> Not many Finns in North America?! You obviously never been to Oregon


There's a big concentration in Sudbury, Thunder Bay, and I hear the upper michigan peninsula, but still there's not THAT many of us!  Something like a few hundred thousand.

In a school of 1300 there was one other half-Finn in my high school.

In contrast, there's something like 500k Italians living in the Greater Toronto Area alone. I was surrounded at work! lol


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

timmytard said:


> Just look @ me....
> 
> I think I can do anything.
> Here is a minute & a half of my life in the retard lane. I talk to myself, trees & call other people retards. I have fun!!!!!!
> ...


:laugh: That thread about riding off the chair was funny as hell. That's awesome you tried to get it in physics speak that it was safe :thumbsup:

Hmm, adult jolly jumper? :laugh:


----------



## jojoinabox (Mar 20, 2012)

jojo is my nickname. dick in a box is a song by the lonely island.

was in need of a skype name, got frustrated that everything was taken, so i took the dick out of the box and put jojo in it 

makes no sense whatsoever but hey it works on every forum/website since no one else would think of something like this..


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

jojoinabox said:


> jojo is my nickname. dick in a box is a song by the lonely island.
> 
> was in need of a skype name, got frustrated that everything was taken, so i took the dick out of the box and put jojo in it
> 
> makes no sense whatsoever but hey it works on every forum/website since no one else would think of something like this..


You could actually come up with some long winded metaphorical explanation for it if you want to confuse people one day...

Tell them the box represents how we're all contained by western society to think and act a certain way. Snowboarding is your escape out of that box!

Man I'm deep.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

poutanen said:


> You could actually come up with some long winded metaphorical explanation for it if you want to confuse people one day...
> 
> Tell them the box represents how we're all contained by western society to think and act a certain way. Snowboarding is your escape out of that box!
> 
> Man I'm deep.


Or really high. :cheeky4:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

NWBoarder28 said:


> Or really high. :cheeky4:


"You know when your mouth is gettin dry, you pretty high" - George Thorogood


----------



## jojoinabox (Mar 20, 2012)

poutanen said:


> You could actually come up with some long winded metaphorical explanation for it if you want to confuse people one day...
> 
> Tell them the box represents how we're all contained by western society to think and act a certain way. Snowboarding is your escape out of that box!
> 
> Man I'm deep.


Oh so deep man, too deep for me.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

jojoinabox said:


> Oh so deep man, too deep for me.


:laugh:


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

I did a Zombie bike ride couple days before Halloween a few years back. I didn't have enough time to shred & bloody up some clothes, so I grabbed a friends taco costume. 

Thus was born the legend of the Zombie Taco. Pics with the taco trucks were pretty funny, if I only knew where they were...

Shortened it to Zombaco by the end of the night. Ended up using it on various sites and gaming.


:thumbsup: for the wine and the diabolical uses


----------



## jojoinabox (Mar 20, 2012)

poutanen said:


> :laugh:



..omg I laughed out loud in starbucks and now everyone's staring at me

(quite a fitting picture though, I must say.  )


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Growing up I always liked Greek mythology ... God of the dead hades was kinda cool

Aiidoneus -> Aides -> Hades ... All the same thing.


----------

